# Mountains of Misery- May 29, 2011



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

Registration info to follow according to the site....


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

pbird74 said:


> Registration info to follow according to the site....


Looks like they had a few ass-clowns show up last year.

I read the smack down letter they sent out.

Why do the rotten apples show up?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Good for them for sending that letter!

Kinda sad that it even needed to be said...


----------

